# tc40da Starting trouble



## Dirtmagnet (Jul 16, 2010)

Having trouble with my 2006 new holland tc40. It has about 250 hrs on it and the trouble started at about 150 hrs. When it has been running for a while and working hard, temp at 3/4 green band,[ and only in the hot summer months ], it will start to die at first. It acts like it is running out of gas. When it finally dies, it will not even turn over. I'll get a click or two out of the starter solenoid and then it will not even click, completely dead. I still have battery power, but not to the ignition . When I let it sit for about 30 minutes or till it cools down, it will start and run until it warms up again. The elect. schematic in the owners manual sucks, and i can't follow any of the wires on it, [the schematic] to find ignition wires. Does anyone have any ideas or a good wiring diagram? I have heard there is a fuel solenoid in there that if not energized, will kill fuel and ignition system. I think a relay or something is getting hot and opening up to kill the system, but I don't know what that is. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dirt!


----------

